# Dior date codes and authenticity cards



## Luv iz Louis

I have a quick question regarding my new Diorama bag and the tag inside. I am used to the Chanel ones that have a series of numbers that match the authenticity card, but is Dior different?
I notice inside my bag it appears to have a sequence of 2 x numbers, 2 x letters, 4 x numbers ( I think thats what it is as it is hard to read). But my authenticy card is a series of 11 numbers and different.
is this normal? I just want to be sure that it is and not a mix up at the boutique. 
I am only new to Dior so forgive my question if sounds dumb.


----------



## ThisVNchick

The date code is found inside your bag. It tells you the month and year the bag was produced. The numbers on the authenticity card is actually the style number for the bag you bought. The two are not the same.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

ThisVNchick said:


> The date code is found inside your bag. It tells you the month and year the bag was produced. The numbers on the authenticity card is actually the style number for the bag you bought. The two are not the same.



Thank you I appreciate the clarification


----------



## Oilbird

I just bought a wallet from Dior and it didn't include an authenticity card. Is that normal? I did buy it directly from a Dior boutique


----------



## averagejoe

Oilbird said:


> I just bought a wallet from Dior and it didn't include an authenticity card. Is that normal? I did buy it directly from a Dior boutique



It should come with a thin quality guarantee card that does not have space for any boutique stamp or writing. But if it doesn't, it's not out of the ordinary. You don't need the card if you were to submit the wallet in for servicing.

Congrats on your Dior wallet, by the way. Any pictures that you would kindly share with us?


----------



## Oilbird

Thanks very much for the reply. It concerned me a bit as pieces I've purchased from Chanel and LV always have them. I'd love to share photos. I love the color!!


----------



## averagejoe

Oilbird said:


> Thanks very much for the reply. It concerned me a bit as pieces I've purchased from Chanel and LV always have them. I'd love to share photos. I love the color!!


Oh I saw this in the other thread too. Congratulations once again! The leather looks pretty durable.


----------



## Gigi

averagejoe said:


> Oh I saw this in the other thread too. Congratulations once again! The leather looks pretty durable.


Oh, I like it especially the color. Can I peek inside. Also, how does the serial number looks like.. I would be receiving my first CD wallet soon. Ao excited to see it in real.. Thanks


----------



## goldenfountain

Does anyone know what the first 2 digits and letters mean? I've recently got myself a Lady Dior Voyageur Wallet in the colour Blue Nuit. I saw the date code embossed inside the wallet and it says: 25-MA-0166. From my research in this forum I can figure that it was made in June 2016. But what about "25" and "MA"? I haven't been able to find that on any thread yet. This is just for me to know my wallet better.
Thanks!!


----------



## goldenfountain

averagejoe said:


> It should come with a thin quality guarantee card that does not have space for any boutique stamp or writing. But if it doesn't, it's not out of the ordinary. You don't need the card if you were to submit the wallet in for servicing.
> 
> Congrats on your Dior wallet, by the way. Any pictures that you would kindly share with us?


Ohh so you don't need to submit the card together with the item to the boutique when sending it back for servicing? I was asked for the card. Their reason was to make a copy for this case and file it in their record, and mine was the strap of a Lady Dior.


----------



## Diana07

Hello 

I just bought a new diorama and I noticed there were two spelling mistakes in the care instructions.  This came from the Austria store. Is this normal?


----------



## averagejoe

Diana07 said:


> Hello
> 
> I just bought a new diorama and I noticed there were two spelling mistakes in the care instructions.  This came from the Austria store. Is this normal?


Yes, it is normal.


----------



## Diana07

Thank you so much


----------



## Tomluxfi

When my bag is made? I bought my bag eeek ago from Berlin store. How i read my bags tag : ) 18-MA-0117
Thank you, -xxo Tommi


----------



## averagejoe

Tomluxfi said:


> When my bag is made? I bought my bag eeek ago from Berlin store. How i read my bags tag : ) 18-MA-0117
> Thank you, -xxo Tommi


It was made this year in January.

Would love to see what bag you got. We have a thread for Dior men and would love to have more contributors: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dudes-and-their-diors.784718/


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Hi guys, I was just wondering whether Dior SLGs have the date code stamped on them? I've examined my miss dior promenade quite thoroughly and cant find a code. Thanks guys


----------



## averagejoe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Hi guys, I was just wondering whether Dior SLGs have the date code stamped on them? I've examined my miss dior promenade quite thoroughly and cant find a code. Thanks guys


Yes they do. It is usually hidden behind one of the slots inside. You have to open each slot to see if it is behind it.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

averagejoe said:


> Yes they do. It is usually hidden behind one of the slots inside. You have to open each slot to see if it is behind it.


Gosh I didnt think of that. Thank you so much joe! I had to go in there with a torch to be able to see!


----------



## averagejoe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Gosh I didnt think of that. Thank you so much joe! I had to go in there with a torch to be able to see!


Did you find it?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

averagejoe said:


> Did you find it?


Yep. It says 12 -MA- 1126. I assume it's made in 2011?


----------



## averagejoe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Yep. It says 12 -MA- 1126. I assume it's made in 2011?


It is made in 2016.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

averagejoe said:


> It is made in 2016.


Oh wow haha I thought I got it all figured out. Do you mind sharing how the system work (no worries if you dont)? I just assumed the first 2 digits means the year it was made.


----------



## averagejoe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Oh wow haha I thought I got it all figured out. Do you mind sharing how the system work (no worries if you dont)? I just assumed the first 2 digits means the year it was made.


1126 is looked at this way: 12 and 16 (first and third digit, and then second and fourth digit). 12 is the month of production (December), and 16 is the year (2016).


----------



## Tomluxfi

It got the classic Lady Dior ❤️ 





averagejoe said:


> It was made this year in January.
> 
> Would love to see what bag you got. We have a thread for Dior men and would love to have more contributors: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dudes-and-their-diors.784718/


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

averagejoe said:


> 1126 is looked at this way: 12 and 16 (first and third digit, and then second and fourth digit). 12 is the month of production (December), and 16 is the year (2016).


Thank you soooo much Joe  it's definitely very useful to know!!!


----------



## destine2b

My lady dior code is 18-MA-0165. Can you help me decipher this? I brought preloved


----------



## averagejoe

destine2b said:


> My lady dior code is 18-MA-0165. Can you help me decipher this? I brought preloved


Made in 2015.


----------



## destine2b

averagejoe said:


> Made in 2015.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Candacex

Where is the serial number on a My Lady Dior locates?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Candacex said:


> Where is the serial number on a My Lady Dior locates?


If i remember correny, you’d have to pull the pocket out. It’s on the inside on the side.


----------



## Dia Shams

Hello! Does anyone know if the "hole" stamp would make this originally a employee purchase? any issues insight?


----------



## averagejoe

Dia Shams said:


> Hello! Does anyone know if the "hole" stamp would make this originally a employee purchase? any issues insight?


I replied to your PM about this.


----------



## creighbaby

I have a query about a date code of an authentic Dior belt. Can you help me decipher? Thank you.
06-BM-0073


----------



## averagejoe

creighbaby said:


> I have a query about a date code of an authentic Dior belt. Can you help me decipher? Thank you.
> 06-BM-0073


It is made in July 2003.


----------



## creighbaby

averagejoe said:


> It is made in July 2003.


Thank you!  May I ask what the first four digits/numbers correspond to?

06-BM-0073


----------



## averagejoe

creighbaby said:


> Thank you!  May I ask what the first four digits/numbers correspond to?
> 
> 06-BM-0073


Those I'm not sure about.


----------



## Edward Shepherd

Hi,

Is anyone able to help me? My mother's bag is showing serial code BO C 0111, anyone able to tell me the year it was produced?

Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Edward Shepherd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone able to help me? My mother's bag is showing serial code BO C 0111, anyone able to tell me the year it was produced?
> 
> Thanks


Please post pictures in the Authenticate This Dior thread for authentication.


----------



## Willow94115

I bought a 2016 eas west runway edition dior bag and I can't find the date code


----------



## averagejoe

Willow94115 said:


> I bought a 2016 eas west runway edition dior bag and I can't find the date code


It may be in the lining of the interior pocket, or stitched into a seam inside the bag.


----------



## Willow94115

Thanks
I found it stamped inside the interior pocket


----------



## marieelizabeth1

can someone please tell me when my bag was made? i can’t understand how to the date code is 19-MA-0158


----------



## averagejoe

marieelizabeth1 said:


> can someone please tell me when my bag was made? i can’t understand how to the date code is 19-MA-0158


According to this date code, this bag was made in May 2018.


----------



## mytoastylife

Pls can someone help me answer one question I tried to ask google about it I don’t find an answer for it. My question is can two bags share the same date code ? Pls help a dior neophyte here and should I start running away from it.


----------



## mytoastylife

I found the thread that answers my question it’s from Feb.1, 2015 Authenticate This Dior - please read post 1 FIRST


----------



## mytoastylife

I’m a newbie in the world of Dior. I have a date code which says 34-MA-1024 is it right to say this bag is from December of 2004?  I hope someone correct me if I’m wrong. I’m trying to learn one thing from Dior. Let me know If I am not learning right.


----------



## averagejoe

mytoastylife said:


> I’m a newbie in the world of Dior. I have a date code which says 34-MA-1024 is it right to say this bag is from December of 2004?  I hope someone correct me if I’m wrong. I’m trying to learn one thing from Dior. Let me know If I am not learning right.


This is correct


----------



## mishwooo

Can someone please help me understand my date code? It says 03-MA-0176. Thank you


----------



## chopchep

mishwooo said:


> Can someone please help me understand my date code? It says 03-MA-0176. Thank you


July 2016


----------



## mishwooo

chopchep said:


> July 2016


Thank you!


----------



## GiangNguyen

Hi everyone, i'm new to the world of bag. I've currently bought a vintage saddle bag, the authenticate card said that it was purchased on 2010, but the date code, according to the above instruction, said that it was made in Jan 2006 (0016). The bag has been authenticated by Vestiaire Collective. 
Is it possible to purchase in store, a 4 years old bag? Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

GiangNguyen said:


> Hi everyone, i'm new to the world of bag. I've currently bought a vintage saddle bag, the authenticate card said that it was purchased on 2010, but the date code, according to the above instruction, said that it was made in Jan 2006 (0016). The bag has been authenticated by Vestiaire Collective.
> Is it possible to purchase in store, a 4 years old bag? Thanks


It is possible, although I would get it authenticated here as well: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior.924508/unread


----------



## cherryblossomlove

If the date code for lady dior says 01-RU-0168 does it mean it was made in June of 2018?


----------



## averagejoe

cherryblossomlove said:


> If the date code for lady dior says 01-RU-0168 does it mean it was made in June of 2018?


Yes


----------



## Anhthung25

Hi everyone! I notice people know how to read the last for digits a lot. 
Can someone tell me how to read the first two digit-two letter- of the bag? if the serial number read 2017, should the receipt match the year? Is it possible for seller receipt to show recent year like 2019 and the bag read year 2017?


----------



## averagejoe

Anhthung25 said:


> Hi everyone! I notice people know how to read the last for digits a lot.
> Can someone tell me how to read the first two digit-two letter- of the bag? if the serial number read 2017, should the receipt match the year? Is it possible for seller receipt to show recent year like 2019 and the bag read year 2017?


I don't know how to read the first 2 digits, but it is possible for the purchase date to be 2 years after the bag was made. Not all bags sell out the year they are made.

If the receipt shows 2017 and the bag was made in 2019, then you have a problem.

That being said, this doesn't mean that the bag in question is necessarily authentic. Please post the item with lots of pictures if you wish to have it authenticated on the following thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior.924508/unread


----------



## Anhthung25

averagejoe said:


> I don't know how to read the first 2 digits, but it is possible for the purchase date to be 2 years after the bag was made. Not all bags sell out the year they are made
> 
> If the receipt shows 2017 and the bag was made in 2019, then you have a problem.
> That being said, this doesn't mean that the bag in question is necessarily authentic. Please post the item with lots of pictures if you wish to have it authenticated on the following thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior.924508/unread



Thanks! I was curious because the bag was brought from the dior boutique store. They didn’t have much of the style left when I bought it and didn’t check the tag until later.


----------



## Porber

averagejoe said:


> According to this date code, this bag was made in May 2018.


I bought a second hand dior Saddle black leather bag with this code 19-MA-0158.  Glad I found it. Getting a bit concerned


----------



## roses-and-bananas

Will a dior wallet always have an authenticity code?


----------



## averagejoe

roses-and-bananas said:


> Will a dior wallet always have an authenticity code?


Yes it should have a date code to show when it was produced.


----------



## sashayu




----------



## averagejoe

sashayu said:


> View attachment 4935365


I moved your original posts to another thread. Please do not post authenticity questions in this thread.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Anyone knows from the lady dior date code the two letters in the middle what they stand for? Is that the country the bag is made in? Mine says MA


----------



## Vespa_girl

MeBagaholic said:


> Anyone knows from the lady dior date code the two letters in the middle what they stand for? Is that the country the bag is made in? Mine says MA




Hi,

I believe that is the factory code; I am not sure if any Dior bags are made outside of Italy (Spain etc).


----------



## kk1

cherryblossomlove said:


> If the date code for lady dior says 01-RU-0168 does it mean it was made in June of 2018?


Can I ask you what color is that ?


----------



## floridakeys_

mytoastylife said:


> I found the thread that answers my question it’s from Feb.1, 2015 Authenticate This Dior - please read post 1 FIRST



can you pm the answer to this question?


----------



## floridakeys_

averagejoe said:


> I replied to your PM about this.


can you pm me the answer to this question?


----------



## averagejoe

floridakeys_ said:


> can you pm me the answer to this question?


May I please ask why? Do you have a bag that needs to be authenticated, or has that hole in the tag? If so, then what is the bag?


----------



## floridakeys_

averagejoe said:


> May I please ask why? Do you have a bag that needs to be authenticated, or has that hole in the tag? If so, then what is the bag?



I have the Dior Rasta messenger crossbody bag. It has a hole in the date code as well

Quote


----------



## suesuliani

Hi there! May I know where can I find the date codes for the newer Dior saddles? Thank you!


----------

